# Bareback or in a Saddle?



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I prefer a saddle. I do on occassions turn my horses out to graze when I camp in the mountains. When I go out to collect them, I'll loop the lead rope around and tie it off on the halter and hop on bare back. Ride one and leading 1-2 others back to camp. But that's about my extent of bareback.

On a February ride a year or two ago, A daughter of our friends rode bareback all day. It was a 20-22 mile ride and I was impressed she did it all bareback. She claimed she was warmer than the rest of us, because she got all the heat from the horse transfering through her leather pants. I would have been pretty miserable if I had tried to ride that far bareback,


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

I prefer bareback out on the trails. Honestly, I just prefer bareback in general. I actually find it more comfortable and just enjoyable in general.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I like to ride bareback, but I've been spending a lot of time in the saddle lately on trails. A. My horse is a spooky nut (getting better) and B. I'm really working on improving my position.

If your knees are bothering you, google some hip strengthening exercises. It should help. Most people with knee pain actually have weak hips.


----------



## Ktibb (Mar 24, 2010)

Painted Horse said:


> I prefer a saddle. I do on occassions turn my horses out to graze when I camp in the mountains. When I go out to collect them, I'll loop the lead rope around and tie it off on the halter and hop on bare back. Ride one and leading 1-2 others back to camp. But that's about my extent of bareback.
> 
> On a February ride a year or two ago, A daughter of our friends rode bareback all day. It was a 20-22 mile ride and I was impressed she did it all bareback. She claimed she was warmer than the rest of us, because she got all the heat from the horse transfering through her leather pants. I would have been pretty miserable if I had tried to ride that far bareback,


Totally bareback? Sheesh, that's impressive! I would at least need a very comfy pad!! Beautiful country btw


----------



## Ktibb (Mar 24, 2010)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> I like to ride bareback, but I've been spending a lot of time in the saddle lately on trails. A. My horse is a spooky nut (getting better) and B. I'm really working on improving my position.
> 
> If your knees are bothering you, google some hip strengthening exercises. It should help. Most people with knee pain actually have weak hips.


Interesting, I'll look into that. I'm not in the best ridding shape as recently I've only been ridding a few hours a week at best. Luckily my horse is comming home from the trainers and I'll be able to spend a lot more time on her back- with or without a saddle!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I used to have a lot of knee pain, esp in a western saddle. Went to the PT guy for something else and he said I have very weak hips (esp the left). Got some exercises and doing a lot better now.

When I was a kid I rode bareback all the time, but I don't bounce as well now and I'm not as good of a rider, so I've been using my saddle. It also really helps me refine my position/cues/etc. Of course, you're taking lessons (right?) so you have someone to help you with your position, so bareback might be a fun thing to do on your off days.


----------



## Paramore (Apr 24, 2010)

On long trails, I'll go in a saddle. Same with trails that are farther away from the barn. But short/local trails, I'm all for hoppin on bareback


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

I used to always trail ride in a saddle, but I started riding bareback more often once I got my horse and found out how fun trail riding bareback is. I think the only reason I'd choose a saddle over bareback is if I needed to pack stuff in saddlebags or if it was a really long ride.


----------



## RawhideKid (May 10, 2010)

*Bare back is great!*

I love to ride bareback. I almost feel a better seat bareback, than with a saddle. I can stay deep in my seat and feel my horse better. I like to ride bare back as often as possible for the muscle tone, balance and feel. Seems to get me ready for a saddle better.

But for lengthy trails I think a saddle is safer and more practical in the long haul. My little 5 year old mare had a dancing fit one day as a dog snuck up behind us...and her sudden twists and turns had me off balance and settling for a soft landing, before I could even get ahold of the situation. With a saddle I probably would have stayed on. But I really beat myself over those things, cause I want to be ready for anything and STAY ON!

My excuse is that I'm used to Grasshopper who does not freak so drastically and is very easy to get under control. It's a great learning process with different horses...and challenging myself! I love to conquer a challenge...if I'm passionate about the activity.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

My big boy is more comfortable bare back, and very easy to ride he's so smooth... but if I did fall off or had to get off I would never be able to get back on, so I think I'll stick to a saddle when we start trails again!


----------



## IndianGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

I do both depends on mine and my horses mood.


----------



## Cougar (Jun 11, 2009)

Depends on the horse. My Arab mare was a couch. You could do 12 hours on her bareback without a bad no problem over all sorts of terrian at all different speeds. Not just an experienced horse person either. Riders who had very limited experience found her super comfy. She was a bareback lovers dream.

My gelding is also really comfy. My pony is, but she is built down hill so I dont know how eager I would be to be going down a mountain on her without a saddle. I've been there, done that, and it hurts your groin after awhile.


----------



## RawhideKid (May 10, 2010)

*That's the other thing...*

Gettin back on if you get off...volunteeringly or NOT! I usually have to get on a side-hill to get back on. With Gypsygirl I can pretty much jump up and pull myself on without a hill or bucket or whatever, but that is only without a pad. I kind of pull the pad over trying to get on.

I will often go bareback if I just want a quick ride and don't really have time to get all suited up. Sometimes I will just throw a halter on one of them and take em for a spin. 

I can just use a rope halter on each of them as well and they respond very nicely, which is nice.


----------



## Ktibb (Mar 24, 2010)

RawhideKid said:


> I can just use a rope halter on each of them as well and they respond very nicely, which is nice.


That IS nice! And handy in a pinch!


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I have lower back problems due to a riding accident so if I ride bareback for to long I start to get a pain in my back on my right side. I went on a 3 hr trail ride bareback and on the way back I was ready to get off and walk. But I noticed thta the more I do it, the better it seems to get. I love to ride bareback in the pasture, but my mare has hellish withers so I ride with a bareback pad or saddle. On the trail I prefer a saddle cause off and on is so much easier.


----------



## ilovetoride (Nov 12, 2009)

I like bareback depending on which horse I ride...2 of the horses are very comfy. The mare is a little jumpy and would not be happy about me trying to jump back on her on the trail. Not to mention, I would have to find a big hill to get on her (and even then it is questionable whether I could get on). Where do you put the beer?...Saddles are better for my trail rides.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I ride in my Western on my gelding, my English on my mare, bareback a lot on the gaited gelding, and rarely in a bareback pad--only when I'm training them and don't feel like using a saddle


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm seasonal *lol* I tend to ride with a saddle in the summer and bareback in the winter for added warmth! I'm not a fan of bareback pads, though, when I ride bareback I just hop on.


----------

